# MATT in 39 Zügen



## tatuviejo

Antes posteé esto mismo para traducir al Español, pero como soy nuevo no lo hice correctamente. Perdón si por eso me repito con este nuevo posteo.
Hace mucho tiempo que busco esta traducción del folleto que acompañó mi compra del Tablero-Comput. de Ajedrez "Mephisto"
Infinitas gracias a quién me devele el misterio...creo que está escrito en sentido de "Humorada Ajedrecistica"...y tal vez , a los que intentaron la traducción no "les salió" por desconocimiento del Juego(???!!!)
Infinitas Gracias !!! a quien pueda traducir.
_______________________________________________________________

MATT in 39 zügen

......MATT IN 39"? ..werden Sie wielleicht denken, "da ist einer durchgedreht ! " Aber mit ein wenig Fantasie - und dem Schachcomputer als Analysepartner können Sie es tatsächlich schaffen, solche Aufgaben zu lösen. Ein 'kleiner Tip: Schauen Sie
zunächst, wie die Sache ohne die schwarzen Bauern e3-e7 ausschaut. Aha! Also gilt es nur, diese Störenfriede einen nach dem
anderen kunstvoll zu entfernen


----------



## Aurin

A ver si te sirve:
Dar mate en 39 jugadas
Quizás piense que uno se haya vuelto loco. Pero realmente puede conseguir resolver tales problemas con un poco de fantasía y el ajedrez electrónico como pareja analizadora. Una pequeña sugerencia: Mire primero como funciona sin los peones negros E3-E7. Entonces a por eliminar con arte un “perturbador” después del otro.


----------



## tatuviejo

Eso!!! Eso!!!  Eso !!! Ahí estaba escondido el huevo de la perdiz !!!EUREKA!
Fabuloso mi estimado amigo!!!. Muchísimas gracias! . Ahora tengo la pista para seguir!. Te agradezco infinitamente tu gentil colaboración. 
Todo empezó cuando compré el "Tablero-Computador" "MEPHISTO"Campeón mundial de Ajedrez de Ordenadores en el 85. Para que tengas una idea de la obsesión que tenía por esta traducción te comento  que la presentaba de vez en cuando ...pero nunca tuve suerte de que me la tradujeran. Inclusive, tengo una cuñada de ascendencia Alemana y solo me balbuceó algo incomprensible como traducción del texto. También usé: TRADUCEGRATIS y BABELFISH...pero algo falta en su traducción. Lo tuyo es CLARÍSIMO !!
Muchas gracias 
Un cordial abrazo !


----------



## iaf

tatuviejo said:


> ......MATT IN 39"? ..werden Sie wielleicht denken, "da ist einer durchgedreht ! " Aber mit ein wenig Fantasie - und dem Schachcomputer als Analysepartner können Sie es tatsächlich schaffen, solche Aufgaben zu lösen. Ein 'kleiner Tip: Schauen Sie zunächst, wie die Sache ohne die schwarzen Bauern e3-e7 ausschaut. Aha! Also gilt es nur, diese Störenfriede einen nach dem
> anderen kunstvoll zu entfernen



La traducción de Aurin se entendió perfectamente. 
Sólo por deporte, una pequeña reformulación de la última frase:

"Entonces sólo es cuestión de (_se trata de_) eliminar ingeniosamente a estos "molestos" (_diríamos: rompe... / hincha..._) uno tras otro."

Saludos, iaf.


----------



## tatuviejo

iaf said:


> La traducción de Aurin se entendió perfectamente.
> Sólo por deporte, una pequeña reformulación de la última frase:
> 
> "Entonces sólo es cuestión de (_se trata de_) eliminar ingeniosamente a estos "molestos" (_diríamos: rompe... / hincha..._) uno tras otro."
> 
> Saludos, iaf.



------------------------------------------------------------------------
Parece mentira Iaf lo oportuno que llega tu aporte. A pesar de que la traducción de Auri resultó bien comprensible y útil a mis necesidades, había algo en la parte final...cuando dice: "Entonces a por eliminar con arte un “perturbador” después del otro"....que yo quería que me "sonara" diferente. Con tu aporte le pusimos  "la frutilla al postre". Es el lenguaje coloquial que uno espera....y entiende. Al leerlo así: "eliminar uno después del otro, ingeniosamente", ayuda a darnos cuenta a  todos aquellos que jugamos (más o menos bien) al Ajedrez. Aunque sea una perogrullada nos está diciendo: "piensen!!"..."es eso mismo que están pensando !!"..."Uds. sabrán cómo hacerlo!!". 
Muchísimas gracias y un cordial abrazo !


----------



## iaf

Y hay algo más... ese *"Aha!"*. 
Nosotros lo pronunciaríamos algo así como "ajá", como diciendo "ah... ¿la ves entonces? ¿te diste cuenta?... ahí la tenés".

Qué curioso, en ese *"Aha!"* está escondido ese _"piensen... es eso mismo"_. 
Si omitimos la traducción de esa interjección en ambos intentos, ¿será que estamos rozando algún lado profundo del lenguaje que se resiste a traducirse así nomás?... 

Saludos desde los pagos del tatú carreta ,
iaf.


----------



## tatuviejo

iaf said:


> Y hay algo más... ese *"Aha!"*.
> Nosotros lo pronunciaríamos algo así como "ajá", como diciendo "ah... ¿la ves entonces? ¿te diste cuenta?... ahí la tenés".
> 
> Qué curioso, en ese *"Aha!"* está escondido ese _"piensen... es eso mismo"_.
> Si omitimos la traducción de esa interjección en ambos intentos, ¿será que estamos rozando algún lado profundo del lenguaje que se resiste a traducirse así nomás?...
> 
> Saludos desde los pagos del tatú carreta ,
> iaf.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Cierta tu observación sobre ese Ahá ! . Parece estar sobrando, ya que a continuacion dan la pista de : "eliminar esos peones e3-e7 ...etc". 
Parece más la interjección del maestro que estimula al alumno con un "Ajá!...veamos cómo hacemos esta cuenta....piensen!,  a ver si damos con la solución ( que él sabe)"  
Una vez más muchas gracias....y saludos a mi pariente lejano ( si ves al
guno) infortunadamente extinguido. Mi nick es un homenaje al pobrecito ....   
ni en el Zoológico quedó de muestra!...! Qué bestias somos!!


----------



## Aurin

iaf said:


> La traducción de Aurin se entendió perfectamente.
> Sólo por deporte, una pequeña reformulación de la última frase:
> 
> "Entonces sólo es cuestión de (_se trata de_) eliminar ingeniosamente a estos "molestos" (_diríamos: rompe... / hincha..._) uno tras otro."
> 
> Saludos, iaf.


 
Claro, así me gusta más también. Muchas gracias por corregirme con palabras tan amables.
¿Qué palabras sustituyen los ... detrás de rompe y hincha?


----------



## Aurin

tatuviejo said:


> Eso!!! Eso!!! Eso !!! Ahí estaba escondido el huevo de la perdiz !!!EUREKA!
> Fabuloso mi estimado amigo!!!. Muchísimas gracias! . Ahora tengo la pista para seguir!. Te agradezco infinitamente tu gentil colaboración.
> Todo empezó cuando compré el "Tablero-Computador" "MEPHISTO"Campeón mundial de Ajedrez de Ordenadores en el 85. Para que tengas una idea de la obsesión que tenía por esta traducción te comento que la presentaba de vez en cuando ...pero nunca tuve suerte de que me la tradujeran. Inclusive, tengo una cuñada de ascendencia Alemana y solo me balbuceó algo incomprensible como traducción del texto. También usé: TRADUCEGRATIS y BABELFISH...pero algo falta en su traducción. Lo tuyo es CLARÍSIMO !!
> Muchas gracias
> Un cordial abrazo !


No hay de qué. Me alegro mucho de haber podido ayudarte sobre todo después de tanto esfuerzo para orientarte en el foro.


----------



## iaf

Aurin said:


> Claro, así me gusta más también. Muchas gracias por corregirme con palabras tan amables.
> ¿Qué palabras sustituyen los ... detrás de rompe y hincha?



Me refería a _*"rompebolas"*_ o _*"hinchapelotas"*_.
Son expresiones muy coloquiales algo vulgares (la segunda está incluida en el diccionario de la RAE). Pero aclaro que suenan más fuerte de lo que realmente son en el uso cotidiano en Argentina - yo diría que no van más allá de la connotación de "Nervensäge".

Un saludo cordial, iaf.


----------

